# Höhenmeter Hausrunde bei Erlangen



## =bergi= (16. April 2007)

Hallo ich bin noch ein totaler MB Anfänger und habe ein kleine Hausrunde die ich abends oder am Wochenende öfter mal fahre. Da ich keinerlei elektronische Gehilfen habe aber doch gerne mal wüßte was ich da so radl hier mal meine Runde, vielleicht kennt jemand die Gegend und kann mir in etwa sagen was für Höhenmeter ich da radl.

Anfang Spielplatz an der Handtuchwiese (Jugendfarm) durch den Wald in Richtung Rathsberg hoch auf die Felder (Blick auf den Atzelsberger Biergarten), weiter in Richtung Wasserturm über die Landstraße, weiter am Wasserturm vorbei über ein Feld (Modelflugplatz Drachen etc.) dann wieder Runter nach Ebersbach (scheiss Rumpelstraße noch keinen Waldweg gefuden),
in Ebersbach links hoch auf den Feldweg und dann Richtung Langensendelbach, kurz vor Ortsbeginn im Wald links hoch und einen leichten Singeltrail bis zur einer Holzhütte, dann wieder Runter nach Langensendelbach.
Durch L.S. durch und an den Weihern links weg, den Berg hoch zum Schneckenhof und weiter nach Adlitz, in Adlitz rechts und nächste wieder links hoch in Richtung zur kleinen Kapelle und weiter wieder ganz rauf (oberer Rand vom Baggersee), dann wieder zurück Richtung Burgberg und wieder im Wald dort wo ein paar kleine Singletrails sind runter Richtung Jungendfarm.
Es dürften so ca. 25km sein aber die HM würden mich interessieren.

lg
Alex


----------



## Axalp (16. April 2007)

Laut "Bayern3D" sind das so grob 350 Hm.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (17. April 2007)

@axalp
laut meinem gefühl dürfte das in etwa hinkommen.


----------



## =bergi= (17. April 2007)

Hi danke für die Infos, nicht die Welt aber für ne Hausrunde ganz ok so für  mein Amateurempfinden...  

lg
Alex

ps. was kostet denn dieses Bayern 3D evtl. wäre das was für meine Bergwanderungen in den Alpen.


----------



## Boogeyman (17. April 2007)

Das ist so ziemlich eine der Runden, die ich auch immer abends noch fahre. Die HM kommen sehr gut hin.


----------



## =bergi= (17. April 2007)

Is ja lustig wieviele die Strecke noch fahren  hat einer von Euch dann eine Idee wie man ohne diese Rüttelpiste vom Modelflugplatz nach Ebersbach kommt?
Habe bis jetzt nichts entdeckt.
lg
Alex


----------



## rex_sl (17. April 2007)

ja kurz nach dem modellflugplatz bei sonem garten links ins feld fahren. dann einfach zu der kleinen hütte fahren. den weg nach unten. dann kommste circa bei deinem trail bei ls raus. dann einfach nicht links nach ls sondern rechts fahren. dann kommste genau in ebersbach an der rumpelstraße raus.


----------



## =bergi= (18. April 2007)

Ja das habe ich schon probiert aber da kürzt man sehr viel ab oder ich versteh Dich falsch  

lg
Alex


----------



## rex_sl (18. April 2007)

wie willst du da noch kürzer fahren als die kaputte straße nach unten. alles andere is länger da die straße das kürzeste is was es gibt.


----------



## =bergi= (18. April 2007)

Ich meine nein eben nicht noch kürzer. 
Wenn ich am Flugplatz zum Garten wieder runter radle kürz ich doch komplett Ebersbach, den Waldforstweg bergab nach LS und den Singletrail ab und komm den Weg runter nach LS an der Bank und der Holzhütte vorbei zur Gärtnerei.....oder?

lg
Alex


----------



## Boogeyman (18. April 2007)

Ich habe mal einen Weg eingezeichnet, den ich letztens raufwärts gefahren bin. Das ist teilweise die neue Wegführung des "Finnenweges" (finnische Flagge als Wegmarkierung). IMHO könnte man auch noch im Wald Richtung Ebersbach abbiegen. Da die Wegführung wirklich relativ neu ist, ist der Pfad noch nicht so "ausgelatscht".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =bergi= (18. April 2007)

Hi Boogeyman, dass muss ich auch mal probieren, ich habe auch mal gegooglet vielleicht werde ich mal von Marloffstein direkt nach Rosenbach runter fahren und von dort nach Ebersbach kennt jemand die Wege dort?

lg
Alex


----------



## Boogeyman (18. April 2007)

Ich bin vor gut zwei Wochen mal von Spardorf nach Rosenbach gefahren. War nicht so prickelnd, weil die Wege sehr stark von Traktorspuren (Waldarbeiten) durchzogen waren und es noch relativ feucht war. Evtl. hat sich da sgebessert.


----------



## =bergi= (23. April 2007)

Gestern gefahren mei die Rapsfelder riechen vielleicht muss unbedingt mal ein Foto machen.

lg
Alex


----------



## =bergi= (23. Mai 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Weg eingezeichnet, den ich letztens raufwärts gefahren bin. Das ist teilweise die neue Wegführung des "Finnenweges" (finnische Flagge als Wegmarkierung). IMHO könnte man auch noch im Wald Richtung Ebersbach abbiegen. Da die Wegführung wirklich relativ neu ist, ist der Pfad noch nicht so "ausgelatscht".



Hab ich jetzt mal probiert, das eine Stück is gut steil, kann man für Alpenabfahrten üben oder aber auch Aufstieg  bin aber bei der Holzhütte nach dem Singletrail, dann nicht gleich runter sondern nochmal hoch auf dem Teerweg und das Ganze nochmal .

lg
Alex


----------



## =bergi= (13. Juni 2007)

Hi mal wieder, bin vor kurzem mal die Runde mit meinem neuen Fully gefahren...  jetzt macht mir die Straße nach Ebersbach nix mehr, ich bin überrascht wieviel Unterschied ein Fully doch ausmacht es bügelt einfach nur so da runter ....  

lg
Alex-Bav


----------

